# FireBoard Users I need help



## mikelens (Nov 28, 2019)

To the FireBoard users out there. Using my FB today, suddenly getting high temp alerts well above what I had set. Pellet smoker was holding temp fine. Also getting high readings on meat probes that were way off. Alarm was set for 165 for the bird. Temp read 150 then suddenly alarm would sound showing 180. Seconds later back to normal readings. Now app closed on iPhone , unit turned off & charging but I’m still getting low temp alerts every few minutes. Anyone have an idea what’s going on?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2019)

Have you posted this on the FireBoard Facebook group? If not I’d suggest it. I unfortunately don’t know what’s is causing your issue.


----------



## mikelens (Nov 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Have you posted this on the FireBoard Facebook group? If not I’d suggest it. I unfortunately don’t know what’s is causing your issue.


Didn’t know about the Facebook group. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2019)

mikelens said:


> Didn’t know about the Facebook group. Thanks for the tip.


Quite welcome. Great place for answer from users as well as FireBoard staff and owners.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 30, 2019)

Couple things I would look at from another Fireboard fan.

If the battery gets too low, it can sometimes cause the temp probes to give false readings.
Make sure your temp probes are clean as any "gunk" on them can and will affect the readings.
You may have a bad "port". Have you moved the probes to a different port to see if you get the same erroneous readings?
Other than the FB group, that's all I've got.


----------

